
1Password 6.7 for Windows: a feature buffet - tolien
https://blog.agilebits.com/2017/08/01/1password-6-7-for-windows-a-feature-buffet/
======
tolien
The lede that's somewhat buried by the title is that 1Password 7 will restore
support for standalone vaults although it's not clear (to my reading) whether
that'll be a paid upgrade or not...

